# New girl on the scene:)



## LilBlueEyes (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guys and girls of the forum!! Ive been a "lurker" of this site for some time now and decided its a great place to join  Hope to meet you soon!!

P.S. Does anyone no why I cant load an avatar?? My picture is only 35kb and under the size limit but it says upload failed. Im confused and any help would be great!!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 4, 2009)

LilBlueEyes said:


> Hey guys and girls of the forum!! Ive been a "lurker" of this site for some time now and decided its a great place to join  Hope to meet you soon!!
> 
> P.S. Does anyone no why I cant load an avatar?? My picture is only 35kb and under the size limit but it says upload failed. Im confused and any help would be great!!



I dont know why it wont load but post some grow pics


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome.
I too am not sure about the avatar.
But welcome anyhow


----------



## NOWitall (Oct 4, 2009)

1. check that its of compatible format and resolution. it doesnt say so but it is not 100% image friendly, theres several formats that wont work here, convert to jpg,jpeg,bmp,tiff. any of those should work.

2. check the "use custom avatar" button.

3. give sum poor chump a break.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 4, 2009)

Probably wrong file type


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

LilBlueEyes said:


> Hey guys and girls of the forum!! Ive been a "lurker" of this site for some time now and decided its a great place to join  Hope to meet you soon!!
> 
> P.S. Does anyone no why I cant load an avatar?? My picture is only 35kb and under the size limit but it says upload failed. Im confused and any help would be great!!


its always so sexy to see there are ladies out there trying to accomplish the same thing I am. Welcome to RIU. Get that avatar going.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 4, 2009)

whhhhhhhat....


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> its always so sexy to see there are ladies out there trying to accomplish the same thing I am. Welcome to RIU. Get that avatar going.


 
You know alot of women take offense to that type of avatar.
Everything has it's place. 
Bud porn is what I look for here.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> You know alot of women take offense to that type of avatar.
> Everything has it's place.
> Bud porn is what I look for here.


I apologize that you dont enjoy seeing a nice butt. There is no disrespect from me. I understand some women take disrespect to it but if a girl wants to show her ass-ects off and is ok with everyone seeing it then who is there to stop her?


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

No problem's with naked booty's here.
I do love women.
I just think this is not the place for it.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> No problem's with naked booty's here.
> I do love women.
> I just think this is not the place for it.



I can understand where you are coming from with that. How bout this Ill try to stay off threads that you are in. Hope that helps


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

Not necassery I can look at you're avatar.
And still ignore what you type.
And WTF I did not think I came out attacking you.
It started as a freindly thought. And you wanted to dousche out.
I apologize to blue eye's for the drama in you're welcome thread.
Really was not my intentoin's.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Not necassery I can look at you're avatar.
> And still ignore what you type.
> And WTF I did not think I came out attacking you.
> It started as a freindly thought. And you wanted to dousche out.
> ...


My guy, I did not take it as an attack. Just as it was a friendly thought it was a friendly response. I too am sorry to blue eyes. I feel we are taking over her thread (not cool)


anywho This is a great community here and everyone I have run by is always so quick to help which is great. lilblueEyes you will enjoy it here on RIU again sorry for takin the thread over.


----------



## hazed4days (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome to RIU's Community,

I also am new to the forum... i started a grow journal and love the interaction on the forum!!!

Nice Ass, lol


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> I apologize that you dont enjoy seeing a nice butt. There is no disrespect from me. I understand some women take disrespect to it but if a girl wants to show her ass-ects off and is ok with everyone seeing it then who is there to stop her?


 love the avatar keep doin your thing.. +rep


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

LilBlueEyes said:


> Hey guys and girls of the forum!! Ive been a "lurker" of this site for some time now and decided its a great place to join  Hope to meet you soon!!
> 
> P.S. Does anyone no why I cant load an avatar?? My picture is only 35kb and under the size limit but it says upload failed. Im confused and any help would be great!!





lonleysmoka said:


> its always so sexy to see there are ladies out there trying to accomplish the same thing I am. Welcome to RIU. Get that avatar going.


 to both ladies there is a hottest girl on riu thread goin ... just sayin


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> to both ladies there is a hottest girl on riu thread goin ... just sayin



LOL thanks Ill tell my girl she should get in it. She is my avatar.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 4, 2009)

whats with all these great pics today i saw this one and some other ones in another thread


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 5, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> LOL thanks Ill tell my girl she should get in it. She is my avatar.


I recognize that ass..


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 5, 2009)

hey hazed 4 days... is that a quantum dimmable ballast in your avatar???


----------



## LilBlueEyes (Oct 5, 2009)

Hottest girl thread you say?? Well now this could be interesting.... I knew I came to the right place the moment I landed here


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome! Another chick on here 

There are way more guys then girls on here so welcome!
Lol


----------



## LilBlueEyes (Oct 6, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Awesome! Another chick on here
> 
> There are way more guys then girls on here so welcome!
> Lol


I hear you!! I love my herbie and growin and all thats associated. My bf has no interest in teaching me (lazy bastard) so I came here hopin to find chill people to learn from


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 6, 2009)

LilBlueEyes said:


> I hear you!! I love my herbie and growin and all thats associated. My bf has no interest in teaching me (lazy bastard) so I came here hopin to find chill people to learn from


haha there are tons of peeps looking to help eachother out here. You should stop by my grow and check it out. Id talk to the guys that leave all the comments on my thread they all know their shit! I feel like they are my professors lol


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 7, 2009)

lonelysmoka: avatars like the one you were using are not allowed here. I have changed your avatar for you. I hope you will like the new one much better.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 7, 2009)

Little blue eyes i will be your teacher haha 

im a little high 

welcome to _RIU! if you need any growing help feel free to drop me a pm _

_peace_
_cali_


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe avatar has to be 19kb or less.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 7, 2009)

Widow Maker said:


> I believe avatar has to be 19kb or less.


nah I had a naked ass as my avatar maybe a thong on would help I mean since we can have big ass boobs in a bra as our avatar. lol


----------



## colem8 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey are you asian 'lilblueyes' ?? Hope so!! Cheers


----------



## jensenblaze (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey welcome!! I think its great that anyone wants to grow I don't care if your boy or girl!! As long as your growin the herbs!! 
. Bet your lazy boyfriend wants to smoke when you succeed huh! Only say that because that's how my lazy ass girlfriend is too hahahahaha.


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 7, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> nah I had a naked ass as my avatar maybe a thong on would help I mean since we can have big ass boobs in a bra as our avatar. lol


They used to bounce. Need 32k for that though.


----------



## hazed4days (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> hey hazed 4 days... is that a quantum dimmable ballast in your avatar???


ya, 600 watts


if you pay to get the premium on riu you can get bouncing boobs and access to those "restricted threads", i wounder what going on in there. i might buy a month just to see.

ya girls who grow pot are sexy as hell


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

LilBlueEyes said:


> Hey guys and girls of the forum!! Ive been a "lurker" of this site for some time now and decided its a great place to join  Hope to meet you soon!!


 Hi blue eyes, welcome to RIU, enjoy the forums and Cya around


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

welcome lil 1!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 8, 2009)

LilBlueEyes said:


> I hear you!! I love my herbie and growin and all thats associated. My bf has no interest in teaching me (lazy bastard) so I came here hopin to find chill people to learn from



Dayumm my boyfriend taught me alot but I came to this beloved site when i needed tips on how to grow  I haven't left since.

Men I tell you.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 9, 2009)

I do not give my money to drug lords, I grow my own!.

Welcome to RollitUp, a great place, the best place, to learn growing!

I hope you hang around and enjoy the site.

   

Roseman's DIY Bubbleponics Tutorial - [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]Marijuana[/URL] Growing[/URL] < a great tutorial to learn if_ I must say so, myself._


----------

